# Get well soon Julie...Nukes wife



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Speaking to Dave (Nukeadmin), Julie his wife, who as most would know is expecting their first child, has been in hospital since last Wednesday.

She is being well cared for but is unable to leave her bed.

Before anyone say's it's only childbirth :wink: , there are complications which I will not go into, needless to say Julie needs constant care.

I thought it would be nice for Julie if we could leave our comments on this thread, Dave (Nukeadmin) could then print it off and take it to the hospital and let Julie see/know that we are thinking about her.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Julie,

Sending you our very best wishes to say….hope you get well soon !

Rob & Deb xxx


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

THinking of you, Julie, and Dave. Best wishes from East London.

Gerald


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hope all goes well for you...........Thinking of you


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well that is bad news but as she is in hospital hopefully this is better than something happening unexpectedly in an awkward place.

I do hope she makes a speedy recovery and all ends up all right on the night.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Julie, now is the time to take advantage (of Dave (i.e. make me a drink, pass the remote etc etc...  )) and get some rest! Chill out and try not to worry... we know what its like to spend time at the hospital during a pregnancy, its not only worrying, but also really boring! 

Thinking of you all...


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I remember the wife suffered problems with our first born.So you both have my sympathy.

Lets hope the misery will quickly be behind you when the little dear eventually pops out into the world.

Chins up.

N


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Frank the mad Drummer sends hugs & kisses.

Hope you right soon. Think of you. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Best wishes from Shona and Stew. What seems disasterous now will hopefully seem a distant memory soon

stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dave and Julie,

Hope all goes well, look forward to meeting you both along with your bundle of joy.

Regards

Chris


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Julie
try not to worry, it's easy to say - but not so easy to do I know. You are in the best place....it's blooming hot out here 8O 

Close your eye's, and rest, rest rest.....because later on during those night feeds you may well be longing for a few days peace and quiet :wink: 

All will be well, take it easy and you'll soon be home.

Love from Maura & Richard xxxx


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thx Rob for posting this, yes Jue is in hospital suffering from a blood condition called ITP. In true NHS Style she is on the respiratory ward with other patients who are at least twice her age so no-one (Who is lucid) to converse with all day !!

She is trying to keep positive and really appreciates people thinking of her (and me) She spent 3 days in hospital last week as well so been in and out majority of 2 weeks now. She is having some treatment which the staff at hospital hope will stabilise and hopefully improve her situation within a day or two more.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

*A Prize!*

Julie, we share the same name so maybe we will think the same. My daughter is now nearly 23 and I remember what I was told, however rough the experience, you get this wonderful prize at the end! Love and don't spoil, have conversations from the beginning, have lots of one-to-one time and enjoy every new stage - time really does move on so quickly and in only one direction!

Take care, 
Autumn


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> thx Rob for posting this, yes Jue is in hospital suffering from a blood condition called ITP. In true NHS Style she is on the respiratory ward with other patients who are at least twice her age so no-one (Who is lucid) to converse with all day !!
> 
> She is trying to keep positive and really appreciates people thinking of her (and me) She spent 3 days in hospital last week as well so been in and out majority of 2 weeks now. She is having some treatment which the staff at hospital hope will stabilise and hopefully improve her situation within a day or two more.
> 
> Fingers crossed


Sally had a PE (pulmonary embolism) when she was pregnant and also ended up on a respiratory ward with mardy staff and no one to chat with. We definetly appreciate how fed up you'll be feeling... but try to keep in good spirits, it won't be forever, even though it probebly feels that way right now.


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with all of you. 

Mary & Trev


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Dear Julie, I must say that during my career as a midwife and health visitor I never came across a case of ITP in a pregnant mum so you must be quite rare but then all sorts of conditions do appear during pregnancy only to disappear soon after the baby is born.

My cousin's (at the time 10 year old) daughter developed ITP and she has since gone on to have two very healthy daughters.

There is an ITP support association if you are not already aware. It is

ITP Support Association, "Synehurste", Kimbolton Road, Bolnhurst, Bedfordshire MK44 2EW. E-mail: [email protected].

I wish you well and look forward to hearing of an uneventful delivery.

Invicta x


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hospital*

Hi Julie and Dave

Five years ago my sister - also a Julie was in hospital during pregnancy. I called in to visit her from work and saw a lady sat on the bed chatting. The lady concerned was dressed in blue so I said

"Excuse me, do you mind if I come in or shall I come back later?"

The lady replied - "Oh come in. They told me to"

Long and short of it is - the girl on the bed had a blue Tesco blouse/skirt on - she works with my sister. I thought she was a nurse!

A few days later - but after 3 weeks in hospital with blood pressure - baby Luke appeared!

Stay there and be pampered Julie!

Russell & Oscar


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Best wishes to the three of you.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Julie and Nuke,

We wish you well ,hope you can escape from hospital soon Julie and look forward to your happy event. 

Lesley and Alan


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Julie, our thoughts are with the three of you.. plenty of rest and let Dave do all the work :wink:

Jim and Jan


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Wishing you speedy recovery Julie..hope you're back home soon :hello2: 

Mandy and Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Dave, please pass on our thoughts to Julie. It must be very stressful but you two already know about that sort of thing eh??
Hope that everything works itself out and that Julie returns home fighting fit very soon.
Love to you both

Keith & Sharon


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

34 years ago my wife, Jill, was in hospital with complications in her first pregnancy so I know how worrying it can be.

Here's wishing you a speedy recovery.

Graham


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Julie and Nuke,

My best wishes to the both of you at this time,

Regards, 

Norman


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Hugs to both of you right now!! Ana xx


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Wishing you a speedy recovery, best wishes, Rowley.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I do'nt know anything about baby's or ITP but i assume when the baby comes ITP will stand for *In The Pink * :lol: :lol:

Thinking of you all

Duncan & Chris


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery from Jock & Rita.

When babies are born, you spend the early years teaching them to walk and talk,    then you spend the later years telling them to sit down and shut up. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hope that everything goes well.

J & R


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Fingers n everything else crossed Julie hope you are soon up and about lots of love


Jacquie & John


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Best wishes from both of us Julie, the end result will be well worth the effort. Just hope your ward has air-conditioning this week.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Make the most of the rest Julie, and make sure you get Nuke trained up on nappies and bottles from day one (I didn't do it with my OH...BIG mistake! :lol: )
It will all be worth the stress and anguish once the little one arrives..... and the next one will be like "shelling peas" as they say :wink: 
All the very best to the three of you
Linda
xx


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

All the best wishes to you Julie and Dave!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

It's all a big worry now, but when you have the child in your arms it will all be a memory with an exciting future to look forward to ( and thats from a man who didn't consider himself to be particulary paternal!!!).

All the very best from Rob, Beryl & Dylan Dawg!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Wishing you speedy recovery Julie..hope you're back home soon 

Roger


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Take care and have a speedy recovery, thinking of you both.

Colin Shetland Islands


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Thinking of you.

Take the chance to rest and catch up on the reading Julie!!

Lyn and Malcolm


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

a quick update for you,

Jue is still in hospital 

She doesnt seem to be reacting as promised to the Immunogloblin and her platelet count is still down in single figures. Consultants are discussing her case and she may be put back on high dose steroids again, although the effects on the baby have to be taken into consideration.

She has read these messages and thanks everyone for their thoughts and consideration.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that she is still in hospital ... not for too much longer I hope. It must be a really worying time for you both. Regards, Ana xx


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Dave,

Further to our chat earlier this week you know I and I am sure many other memebers on here are only a call away if there is anything we can do.

In terms of Julies treatment that bloody stuff is so difficult to get in to ones body without sending your BP up the pipe.

Still, despite all the niggles being moved around the wards it seems like the doctors have the right level of focus.

Again, I and "we" are with you and Julie over the coming weeks which will seem like a lifetime to you and Julie but she hasn't long to go and next thing you will know you will have a mini nuke next to you

Best wishes

Hugh


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just read this thread.
So sorry to hear you are in hospital Julie, hope the treatment is beginning to work now and that you will be out of hospital soon. 
Every best wish for the delivery of your first baby, thinking of you.

Rita & Judy and Jabulile


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well, as usual when these things happen, I always feel like a spare dick at a wedding. So I have put my thinking cap on and have worked out the quickest way to get Julie safely back home.

If Julie is made to think that Drummer and I are going to visit her in hospital, I am sure this will give her the will power to make a very speedy recovery and exit out of the hospital.

Why didn't I think of this before. 8)


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

If I may add just a tinge of humour to your stay in hostpital Julie, 
the thouht of a Wife, any Wife on Sterriods terrifies me to death. 8O 
Best wishes Geo & Pam


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Geo said:


> If I may add just a tinge of humour to your stay in hostpital Julie,
> the thouht of a Wife, any Wife on Sterriods terrifies me to death. 8O
> Best wishes Geo & Pam


I think you getter bigger boobs on them.  I did.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Well, as usual when these things happen, I always feel like a spare dick at a wedding. So I have put my thinking cap on and have worked out the quickest way to get Julie safely back home.
> 
> If Julie is made to think that Drummer and I are going to visit her in hospital, I am sure this will give her the will power to make a very speedy recovery and exit out of the hospital.
> 
> Why didn't I think of this before. 8)


I am definitely up for this one! 8)

Just the thoughts of visiting a hospital, cured my constipation! :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Julie ... more good wishes from me, Paul and our two yorkies!! Keep your spirits up in there ... I am just waiting to hear that you are back home and all is ok??!! :lol: Hugs! Ana xx


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

The only hospital I think that would allow Drummer and Pusser to visit is one of those red brick ones in the middle of nowhere with a large water tower


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> The only hospital I think that would allow Drummer and Pusser to visit is one of those red brick ones in the middle of nowhere with a large water tower


This has reminded me of a time I was locked in a cell in the British Medical Hospital in Singapore with a mad Ghurka. This Ghurka didn't like anybody mainly because he thought everyone was trying to kill him. I told him I did. I said, "Mr. Mad Ghurka, I can assure you that I have no intention of doing you any harm. Take my word for it."

This may have been enough assurance had he understood Englsh and so he set upon me. All around the cell was a rubber strip to bash in cases of emergency.

With his hands around my throat I deemed this was an emergency and whacked the rubber strip and the bells started ringing.

Luckily just before my windpipe became a permanent feature of bottom a sister and two male orderlies burst through the door, the sister carrying the biggest syringe I have ever seen or at least the same size one they used to use for Yellow fever jabs.

The orderlies held us both down and pulled our trousers down and this bitch injected both cheeks of my bum and his with pure distilled water.

"Now will you behave," she said.

I felt as though I had been kicked by a horse and wondered if the BMA back home approved of such treatment. It was days before my bum was better.

But it worked. The mad Ghurka decided it was best not to be mad and I refrained from saying anything at all and he lay there for the rest of the couple of days I was in there.

Back now on topic. I hope today has seen significant improvements in Julies condition and they have found a satisfactory treatment.

Many of us are all thinking of you both so that I would hope will encourage the healing process.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Pusser, I just hope it doesn't hurt Julie to laugh  , reading some of your tales they should have a government health warning on them "please be aware this story can cause fits of laughter"  :lol: :lol:

Hope your feeling a little better now Julie, and keep going Dave, I know your stressed but will all be okay soon I'm sure.

Rob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Pusser, I just hope it doesn't hurt Julie to laugh  , reading some of your tales they should have a government health warning on them "please be aware this story can cause fits of laughter"  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hope your feeling a little better now Julie, and keep going Dave, I know your stressed but will all be okay soon I'm sure.
> 
> Rob


It is funny how one memory starts of another one and this was another embarrassing episode at the same hospital.

Because my ship did not know how long I would be in hospital (3 days in the end), they decided to send my kit in a kit bag to the hospital. Others on here will confirm this is not just simply a matter of one of your mates sticking your stuff in and sending it on. Oh dear me no. It has to be done in the presence of an officer, and Chief Petty Officer or P.O. and a rating. The rating packs the stuff, the P.O. writes out an inventory and the officer stands there picking his nose.

So what is embarrassing about that. Well......picture me some months earlier sitting on my bunk when a voice shouts out, "Who wants these?" 
I looked up and a mate was holding seven pairs of ladies brief, see through panties each one embroidered with the day of the week. So one pair for each day of the week.

"What's the matter with them?" I said.

"The box has broken and I can't get them back in looking nice so if you don't want them I will ditch them".

"I'll have them", I said, thinking that saves me from having to buy anything else for the missus (first wife).

And so, my beside was visited by a similar amount of dignitaries for the unpacking ceromony.

The officer stood there scratching his backside, the P.O. had the inventory and a rating was hauled in to do the unpacking.

It went......

"One number 8 shirt sir", said the rating.

"One number 8 shirt," repeated the P.O. and ticked it off the inventory with a flourish.

"One pair of ladies knickers marked Tuesday SIr", said the rating.

"One pair of ladies knickers marked Tuesday", repeated the P.O. and that was ticked off.

"One pair of shoes, black Sir" said the rating.

"One pair of shoes, black", said the P.O. and ticked that off too.

"One pair of ladies knickers marked Friday Sir", announced the rating.

"One pair of ..........etc...... until all my kit was unpacked.

I had these feeling I may be staying in the nut department a bit longer than I had anticipated.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I have a feeling that although Julie will recover nicely and all will be well..............she somehow will never be able to look at a pair of knickers without a vision of Pusser with a pair on his head, (marked Tuesday)standing to attention.

Poor Julies sense of humour may never be the same again.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Hope everything goes well, and you will all be 'back on the road soon'

Best wishes 

J & J Foster


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Rob prompted me to update this, sorry it was remiss of me to forget to let you all know what has been happening.

Julie is still fighting the ITP, we had a real scare this weekend as we went in for weekly blood test and meeting with consultant on Friday and he stated that he wanted to do a Bone Marrow Biopsy there and then to "rule out" any other things that could be causing Julies blood problems, when pressed he stated things like leukemia and other cancer derivatives. This is because of Julies history.

So Julie had the mini op there and then and we had a very stressful weekend until the results this morning. There is no indication from anything now i.e. blood tests or marrow results to indicate anything is present other than ITP thank god.

Anyway the problem still stands that Julie is in her 30th week now and platelets have been in single figures practically for 2 months. She hasn't responded to any of the drugs and they had even suggested a splenectomy at one point (Spleen removal) but even if she had agreed to such a drastic measure it isn't possible due to pregnancy advanced stage.

They are now suggesting some new drugs, but these haven't been trialled and tested with pregnant mothers and we have to make a big decision as to whether to accept these or risk not having any further treatment. We have another appointment with Consultant Haematologist on Friday to sound out any further options before making final decision.

The Obstretician has been indicating an induced birth at 37 weeks so far. So 7 weeks of worry remain !!

Thanks for all your thoughts about us. It is a worrying time for all concerned but we are just thankful we have the baby on the way at all tbh so we take it day at a time.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Dave & Julie this is obviously something you could well do without, however I think they are likely to find the answer to it then all will be well, be positive and think of the prize at the end


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for the update. I was going to ask several times how things were going but thought you had enough on your plate already than to answer admin.

But it is very good news that there is nothing worse although I am not sure how worse a few platelets are but wish Juile a rapid recovery and hope all goes well for the delivery. October is a good month to be born as it is not too near Christamas and from a kids point of view, the birthday, fireworks day then Christmas is a good bit of the year nicely spaced out.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Julie

Having been off the net for some weeks, 3 of which have been in hospital I am belatedly adding my good wishes and a hope for a speedy recovery and an end to your stay in hospital.

I kinow from my own recent experience the sense of frustration of not being able to get on with your life although you appreciate the care and attention you are given.
Nothing compares with being at home surrounded by those who love you.

Get well soon.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just reading the update. Do hope they sort out your platelets soon Julie and all goes well for the birth. Thinking of you.........keep on smiling  It will all be over before you know it....... :wink:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Dave, we hope all goes well for Julie and that she is being looked after by the hospital staff.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave & Julie

Pleased they found no wrong with the tests, 7 weeks may seem a long time to wait but it will all be worth it in the end.

I know I have titled this thread “get well Julie” but having spoken with Julie, she mentioned how much support you have given, it’s often forgotten how much stress there is when caring for someone you love.

As has been stated earlier, try and keep positive Dave & Julie, focus on what you will have to look forward to when the baby arrives and Julie is on the mend.

Best wishes to you all.

Rob & Deb


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> The Obstretician has been indicating an induced birth at 37 weeks so far. So 7 weeks of worry remain !!


...and then a lifetime of worry if our progeny are anything to go by :wink:

Best wishes for a happy outcome!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Drummer sends love & best wishes xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That prize a few weeks away, when hopefully the ITP issue will subside as well, is worth holding on to. You only appreciate things fully when they are threatened.

Serenity prayer and one day at a time.

Dave


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

best wishes for a full recovery and a lovely little bundle
Myra and Noel


----------



## 89673 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Get Well Soon*

Our best wishes to you and the family.


----------

